# Need Help!!! Paint color and type for my wall



## kkmzka (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am a new member - first post, so sorry if this is not the correct place to ask this question. I am in the process of finishing my basement and need help with the paint type and color to paint the wall that I will be projecting on. The following is my projector:

- InFocus IN3118HD
- 3000 - 3600 lumens
- 16.7 million colors
- 3000:1 contrast

The following are the details on my basement:

- the wall is now primed in bright-white primer
- the surrounding walls are medium brown
- the ceiling is bright white
- the floor will be covered in carpet (probably a tan color)

From some research I have done, it appears that a light gray paint may be the correct answer??? Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...color-type-projection-wall.html#ixzz2bQX0VcGi


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum..

Ideally the front wall should be either dark grey or black, if you're hanging the screen directly on the wall..
From an acoustic point of view, the front wall should be covered with about 1" of insulation (like Linacoustic) and that can then be covered with a dark grey or black fabric..

Also the white ceiling is not ideal and will reflect light from the screen..It should also be dark grey or black..


----------



## kkmzka (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply... However I didn't do a good job of explaining that I will be projecting on my wall and would like to know a recommended paint color to project onto.

One more question, should I outline the painted area with 3" black border felt tape?

Thanks again for your assistance....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It would probably be best to ask those questions in the DIY Screens forum..
They can advise you on the best paint for your front wall screen..


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

kk,

If you intend to just project onto the wall as your screen a velvet border will do great things for you. It will allow you to paint the surrounding area any color and not worry about lining up the projected image perfectly. the felt will kill any bleed over light that is not perfectly inside the screen painted area.

The key to the painted area is making it very flat. some people use a board such as OSB to get a flat surface. Make sure if you use just the drywall wall to get the drywall surface as flat as possible using a good high grain sanding paper. they make sand paper specifically for drywall.

Use a very flat paint. Any sheen will hurt the picture. For a while I used Sherwin Williams Flat White Primer and it looked awesome. Make sure to use 2 coats and use a low nap roller. The foam smooth ones are the best. It was better than with a screen. 

After you get your projector mounted take some larger free paint swatches from the store and you can tell the gain differences by taping a 3x3 grid of them on the wall and watching a part of a movie. This is not a true comparison to the paint but will let you see white vs grey in different lights. You can always splurge $10 and get a small quart and paint a poster board with grey primer. Tape the poster board on the wall. You will easily see the difference and know which is best for your tastes.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I second that advice. also. if you HAVE texture there already instead of JUST sanding, I'd float the area for the screen with drywall mud and THEN sand with a GIANT sanding sponge. you'll thank me


----------

